# Well I gave it a try!!!



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I went out this weekend in search of the Hard water, I decided to go to Presque Isle Bay on Lake Erie. I got there before anyone else so I decided to drive the whole thing to see if there was any holes from othere Ice Checkers, I didnt see any at the ussuall places so I continued to drive got to a place called Horseshoe Pond, I seen where someone was fishing there the night before, so I decided to grab my auger and do some testing. there was a portion of the ice that had no snow on it and there was about 3" of solid ice 7 1/2' of water, No Fish. I needed to go out another 50 yds. to get to the fish, to a step on the snow covered ice and it started to give, No thatnks, I went back to where I had good ice and proceeded to fish. About a half hour later a few guys showed up and started asking those famous questions " How thick is the Ice? " Well you all know that depends on where you are. Any ways I didn't have any bites and these other guys were gun hoe on checking out Misery Bay, So I decided to fallow to see what they found. We got there and the 2 guys (father and son) tied a 50' peice of rope to eachother and proceeded onto the lake. The father went out first 50' and drilled a whole he said 2" solid ice and 1 1/2" junk, he told his son to come out to that point and he started walking out another 50'. I new this was a desaster waiting to happen. The guy started drilling a hole and 1 1/2 cranks he was through 1 1/2" of ice he said slowly walk back the way you came, no sooner did he say that the Son fell through, now this guys son went well over 300 lbs. hes was probaly 20 yrs old. and the fathere probably went 220lbs. anyways the father ways still out there and slowly worked his way around to the shore. The kid in the water was freaking out and frantically trying to get out. He managed to get out and started getting up to his feet I told him to stay down on his hands and knees and crawl away from the whole he didn't listen, he started running made it about 5 feet and splash!!! Right back through again, He ended up getting out but he mannaged to break through again about 10 ft from shore wich was only shin deep. I decided that body of water needs more time. I then traveled to a small lake only 80 acres, Lake Pleasant. I got there and there were some people fishing about 25 feet from shore on the south end of the lake just out from the parking lot. the ice was sketchy here as well. about 1 1/2" of junk ice on about 2" of slush then about 1-1 1/2" of solid ice. The further out you went the less ice there was. I satyed close to the shore in about 7 ft of water. As I was fishing there a guy decided to go check out the north end of the lake where the springs feed into the lake, maybe he didn't know that th water comes into the lake form that end, anyways lucky for him the water is shallow on that end of the lake, He walked out about 25' and fell through waist deep. That ended his trip, and realy mine too. I seen enough 2 guys went swimming on 2 different lakes, I witnessed bouth but I managed to stay dry. Thank God!!! I went to check a local lake 2 miles from my house and there was a guy fishing yesterday. I fallowed his foot steps and ask him the thickness of the ice and he told me if you can stay away from the current in the lake there is a good 3 inches with another 1 1/2" of junk on top. This was the best ice I have seen So far. I came back later on and fished till dark I started catching perch alot of perch probably 75-100 of them but the biggest one might have reached 6" very very small. Nice to catch some fish even if they were small. Well that sums up my fishing adventure for the weekend. Good Fish'n Everyone, Hope to see you on Top!!!
:beer:


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

man i would hate to live in those areas where you need to risk going out on that little bit of ice, though the ice up here is still sketchy in some areas, but alot of lakes finally have over a foot and vehicles driving onto them


----------



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah I know what you mean I wish the weather would coopperate. I would have moved north but I have roots here with my daughter. I don't like to be on thin ice, I just try to keep checking the ice and stay close to where others have traveled. I do take all precautions when I go I where a PFD and a pair of Ice picks around my neck, So if the worst should ever happen I am ready. I am giving it a couple more days to harden up but I don't know what all this snow we are getting is going to do to the ice we have. Tread lightly, Good Fish'n Everyone.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

ya snow is bad, it will insulate the ice and prevent it from building more, as well as add extra weight to the ice. some of the lakes in the bush here only have 7 inches of ice but a foot of snow and slush on them, nippissing which gets packed down by sleds and atv's and vehicles has over a foot in most places now.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Here in WI I went out last weekend and we had over a foot of good solid ice. I went out yesterday and we had 16+ inches. The cold snap this week should put us at close to 2 ft pretty quick. I don't think I could ice fish if I had to risk my life by going out. What fish could be worth losing your son/father to? If you know the ice is so thin that you need to tie a rope around your waist and you still go out, you must have brain issues.


----------



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

jgat,
It is easy for you to cast judgement about Ice fishing, I don't have the luxiury of thick ice. You have probably been Ice fishing for what at least a month already? Some of us southern boys can't stand the wait and some of us know our limitations, some don't and they go swimming. I know it is better to wait, But I trust my equiptment and I know what needs to be under me for me to stay on top. I definately see your point but if you were here you would do the same thing as me!!!


----------



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

P.S. I don't like the way you insisted on BRAIN ISSUES!!! Maybe you should think about what your writng and how it might upset people!!!


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

nippissing is a fairly big lake up here in north central ontario, that see's alot of fishing pressure, especially in the winter time, there are alot of little ice shack communities out on the ice, lots of vehicles drive out as well.

i wont walk on anything less then 4 inches of ice, 5-6 inches on bigger lakes, ussua;;y dont like going out on 4 inches but this year i was over a month late for fishing cause of very crappy warm weather up until the last few weeks so as soon as we had 4 inches we were out fishing. probably gonna lose alot of time later in the year as well cause the lakes arent going to build the 2+ feet that we ussually get so the ice isnt going to hold up till the end of march this year


----------

